# Heather van Vorous for IBS C ?



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

I was getting all excited about Heather's advice re: soluble fibre and how it can help with D. and C.However,I notice the people who seem to rave about this diet seem to be people with D. or who have C. with pain and spasms.My problem is C. with bloating.No pain.No cramps.I'm not your textbook IBS person,even though my gastro. says I've got IBS.Anybody like me tried the diet and found help?I'm desperately searching for relief.I'm on Zelmac but it's effectiveness waxes and wanes.My symptoms are spoiling so much of my life.My husband is being treated for cancer and we wanted to try and travel a bit together as we don't know what his future will be.But even little trips are rather miserable for me as I get even more bloated and uncomfortable - end up feeling we waste our money (which we really can't afford to do)Comments very welcome.


----------



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, I have tried Heathers things. And returned them. Most of what I read and had from her order delt with IBS-D. Not much on C. I have C, bloating, gas, and some pain. I was very dissapointed,...


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Guts,If your symptoms get worse when you travel that might be a clue as to what's causing them. Does your diet change when you travel? What's different? Or, could the environmental changes be playing a role?


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

G4G,Have you tried the food supplement products like Ensure. Or maybe the one advertised on this board called Absorb Plus?What is in them absorbs quicly into your system. One is suppose to be able to survive on these products.


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi,I alternate between C and D. Some of what Heather considers "safe" foods are trigger foods for me. Sugar is especially bad for me in causing constipation. Many people have their own unique trigger foods. I had a blood allergy test done and discovered that I am intolerant to eggs and dairy, as well as garlic, coffee, sugar, and soy that I already knew about.I recommend the book Digestive Wellness by Elizabeth Lipski. Check it out on Amazon. It goes over the workings of the digestive system and all sorts of testing that can be done that your doctor won't tell you about. Consider doing an elimination diet or blood testing to determine food allergies. (The scratch-test that allergy doctors use is not very accurate in detecting food intolerances, which are not life-threatening, but are very uncomfortable.)L


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

G4G, No you havent tried everything, & this may even give Hubby have better quality of life also. This is difficult for me as I have been pulled over the coals about pushing this product because I sell it in Australia. Check out Mangosteen Juice in Products ,& Websites.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Thanks all!Regarding holidays,I've no idea what the change is unless maybe it's stress - but relaxation exercises don't seem to help !Also,eating out/change to eating timetable is unhelpful.Food supplements - yes,I'm trying them now.Bloody expensive but at least I get fed.No help with C. and bloating though!!I've tried two elimination diets - got so depressed I gave up in the end.It's hard to deprive oneself when there is no apparent benefit early on.Have been advised to get tested for coeliac (Heather's idea)Will do so s.a.p.


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi I haven't posted for ages. Heather's diet does work for C. It is more difficult though. I have A and have had some great success with it and some tough times even on it as I find stress and heat stil get me no matter what. Nevertheless I highly recommend her diet since it works and makes perfect sense. I don't believe though that IBS really goes away just from diet- even on a strict and helpful diet it flares up when it wants to be irritable







. The trick for C is to eat a lot of insolubles but only after some solubles. It makes perfect sense - if you have ever eaten something and get tummy aching instantly then you'll see how what you put in there did it to you. For me the trick is a lot of cooked vegetables and dried fruit. Also oatmeal and uping my SFS amounts. Good luck to all!


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

Little Minnie, I am a severe "C" and have followed Heather's diet, off and on, for almost 2 years now. However, I need a ton of foods that are considered "insoluble" and lots of fiber supplements which include psyllium at night (because it bloats one so terribly). I'm consuming at least 35 g of both soluble and insoluble fiber between supplements and foods. I've found that I need daily exercise and if I get bloated I drink strong fennel tea and get moving...walking, dancing, yoga, anything to make it go away. The combination works. Where I've had success with her diet the most is when I'm in attack mode............then I go back to her recommendations for "what to eat when you can't eat anything", then I can break the pain cycle............thank goodness.


----------

